# National Geographic article giant sequoia



## Skullanchor

I haven't read National Geographic in a while although I think it is generally a great magazine. However this month it caught my eye on the newstand and inside is a foldout of a Giant Sequoia pieced together from 126 pictures. Here is a link and its one of the coolest pictures I think I've ever seen.

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2012/ ... fold-image


----------



## Cooky

wow. It's tempting to order one of the prints.


----------



## sawsman

Great photo.

Truly a site to see in person. Here's some photos from our trip earlier this year..



















The General.


----------



## Skullanchor

Those are some pretty amazing pictures sawsman, I am really wanting to go see those giants in person


----------

